

Ask HN: Interested in an "SEO for Hackers" course? - jwblackwell

I'm a web developer with a previous background in SEO.<p>SEO is often misunderstood and unfairly treated by hackers and it's clear _some_ of this is down to a misguided idea on what doing SEO actually involves. Considering there is possibly no better way to get free traffic to your site, it's surprising how quickly hackers are to dismiss SEO. Instead, endlessly pursuing a single Techcrunch publication.<p>I'm keen to get some feedback on what hackers feel they would like to know more about in regards to SEO? Onsite optimisation? Link building? Finding profitable keywords? I'm contemplating putting together a course designed specifically for hackers/web developers doing a startup.<p>It'd be great to get some input first on what people want to learn about.
======
czbond
It might be a good mixture for bootstrapped startups. The technical founder
(who often has no knowledge of SEO/marketing) has to perform some of that role
- and share it with a non-technical co-founder.

